# what is up with AquariumPros.ca?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I wanted to go back on there, after a long absence.

You have to wait 60 seconds just to read a thread, and read the stupid rules over and over again.

The HTML coding on there looks like a 13 year old kid designed it. And this passive-aggressive wait 60 seconds before you click "I read the rules" thing? Makes me think that the whole place must be a tinder-keg of flame-baiting trolls, or else why the nuclear weapons failsafe treatment on reading a thread?

What is up with that site?

On the one hand they treat you like you should have to pass a test before you can even read a thread on there, and on the other hand, they look like a bunch of incompetent noobs, when it comes to web design?

And yet I hear that it's the salty-tank web-board of choice in Toronto.

W


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I was a member on there, still am but don't spend any time... I don't particularly like the setup of the site... way to much adverts and layout for the forums to me is not very brilliant. I'm not bashing it but i just simply don't like the layout.....
my 2 cents....
cheers!!!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> And yet I hear that it's the salty-tank web-board of choice in Toronto.


You missed one word.

It's a salty-tank _*advertising*_ web-board of choice in Toronto.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think the site is just a money grab. The amount they charge for advertising is ridiculous. I fail to understand why all those members there don't just come here. The more of them here, the more we can expand the marine section. If necessary, I'm sure GTA's admin would be happy to accept donations from retailers who would like to advertise via threads here.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

You're not missing out anything on aquariumpros in terms of information and knowledge base - you can easily find it in other canadian sites. The only thing they have going for them is the advertisements from local marine stores. That's the only thing I sometimes go there for other than that, the owner is a jackass and so are some of the admins there.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lets not bash the other forums guys... D: GTa is far from perfect either..


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Awwwww....but I had so much to say.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

productive criticism might be helpful...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Acrylic said:


> Awwwww....but I had so much to say.


the last two criticizing forums got threats of getting sue and one did close down, so be careful what you ask for.  I do want to see GTAA around.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

o0o0o0o00o000o00 the phantom threat of a law suit quiets yet another instance of free expression on the interweb......

c'mon Hubert... I think there's far more compelling evidence for a class action lawsuit for the people of the GTA against AJ / AP for all the unwarranted things he's done and said. As well as all the copy-right infringements on information and graphic materials AJ/ AP has used WITH OUT PERMISSION of the original owners/ artists.

If there's going to be a lawsuit, they can easily expect a far stronger/better counter suit against them IMO.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I guess I just expect to see more common sense out there on web forums for hobbyists, than I actually see.

As for GTAA not being perfect? Who says!?  Sure GTAA gets its share of trolls, but I think the people here are great and the Moderators are awesome! 
And there is nobody putting blinky warnings up that last for 5 minutes before you can even READ a thread. 

W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't care for the minimum wait between looking at posts. Don't really see the use. Just annoying


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks warren... I think everyone is awesome here too :3


----------

